

Scalable Is Awesome, Literally – Garrett Smith – Erlang User Conference 2015 - gingerlime
http://erlangcentral.org/scalable-is-awesome-literally-garrett-smith-erlang-user-conference-2015/#.VY7k9nU4Z4s

======
fenollp
Author also made [1] and [2], FYI.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs)

